# Need portrait advice



## Kae Mason (Mar 6, 2020)

Hi I need color advice for natural flesh color. Go to combos? I use Old Holland oils. Any portrait painters out there..thank you


----------



## M Winther (May 14, 2016)

(One cannot use quick reply anymore.) English Red (iron oxide red) is often used, mixed in various proportions with burnt umber, yellow ochre, and white.


----------

